# Quick engine clean with steam (Titan from Screwfix)



## Trodd69 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got a new steam cleaner from Screwfix (£49.99) and my first bottle of 303 aero so figured I'd give the engine bay a quick once over.

Tools;
washing up brush
Swarfega water based degreaser
2 x microfibres
Titan steam cleaner with detailiing nozzle/brush
303 Aerospace Protectant (Amazon £15.48 delivered)

A couple of 'befores'
















And After


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

good job :thumb:

steam cleaners are very versatile tools.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

good work,could not be without mine!


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

whats the titan like mate? am looking to buy a steam cleaner soon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you have to cover electronics for steam cleaning?


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

adf27 said:


> Do you have to cover electronics for steam cleaning?


i don't bother as it's only water 'vapour' :wave:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

looks alot better mate :thumb:


----------



## l3aldo (Feb 26, 2010)

Came up well - nice 1


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

A very tidy fiat idea engine bay .


----------

